# Wie testet ihr regex auf korrektheit?



## nocxsville (28. Apr 2007)

Hi, mich würde interessieren, wie ihr (komplexere) reguläre Ausdrücke auf ihre Korrektheit prüft. Prüft ihr "einfach" gegen bekannte / häfige Fehlerfälle gegen, oder kennt jemand evtl. eine bessere Variante?

THX, nocxsville.


----------



## Ullenboom (29. Apr 2007)

Ich würde es nicht anders machen. Es gibt reg. Ausdrücke, die sehr schwierig sind, obwohl man das so erst mal nicht denken würde -- EMail-Adressen ist so ein Beispiel. Bevor ich mir daher einen eigenen regex suche, schaue ich nach, ob es schon so was gibt (http://regexlib.com/). Dann nehme ich Standardfälle und prüfe, ob das damit klappt.


----------



## kama (30. Apr 2007)

Hallo,



			
				nocxsville hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi, mich würde interessieren, wie ihr (komplexere) reguläre Ausdrücke auf ihre Korrektheit prüft. Prüft ihr "einfach" gegen bekannte / häfige Fehlerfälle gegen,...


Das nennt sich dann Unit Test (in der Regel mit JUnit).

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## nocxsville (30. Apr 2007)

Naja mit Unit-Test wollte ich das auch machen, aber kann man denn direkt mit JUnit reguläre Ausdrücke testen? Laut meinem schlauen JUnit-Buch nicht. Wenn ich eh nur auf bekannte Fehler testen kann bringt mir JUnit auch keinen Vorteil.


----------



## foobar (1. Mai 2007)

Es gibt ein Regex-Plugin für Eclipse mit dem man Reguläre Ausdrücke ganz gut testen kann.


----------



## nocxsville (1. Mai 2007)

Meinst du den "Eclipse Regular Expression Tester"? Mit den kann man aber auch nur (wie mit den anderen Tools die ich bisher gefunden habe) Reguläre Ausdrücke gegen einen String testen. So richtig professionell ist das jedoch auch nicht.


----------



## m@nu (1. Mai 2007)

:arrow: RegexBuddy

kostet zwar ein wenig kohle, aber ist ein super tool wie ich finde.


----------



## nocxsville (1. Mai 2007)

m@nu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> :arrow: RegexBuddy
> 
> kostet zwar ein wenig kohle, aber ist ein super tool wie ich finde.



Alles klar, vielen dank. Auf den ersten Blick ist das genau das was ich suche 

THX!


----------



## Gast (4. Mai 2007)

regex coach

is umsonst


----------

